
Database Troubles  - nickb
http://github.com/blog/328-database-troubles
======
DenisM
Summary:

 _Some site had some unidetified database troubles which were resolved in an
unidentified fashion. In the future they plan to partition their hot table
into a less frequently used part and a more frequently used part._

